# What Do You Think The Knicks' Record Will Be?



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I think they'll get 34 wins this year.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

30-36


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

playoffs idk what theyre record will be and idc i just want them to make the playoffs and they sure have the team to do so. steve francis and stephon marbury is the next pearl and clyde. i hope


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

KVIP112 said:


> playoffs idk what theyre record will be and idc i just want them to make the playoffs and they sure have the team to do so. steve francis and stephon marbury is the next pearl and clyde. i hope


If Isiah can get them two to pass the ball, they will be at least of this day and age. 

They should make the playoffs next year. I'm going with 47-35 and a 5th playoff seed. We lose in 7 to the Heat in the 2nd round.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

id be pleased with an 8 seed playoff berth and a 1st round exit. its an improvement and zeke did better with practically the same roster than lb. i think we are more capable to do better but thats ok.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Yup. I was hoping they'd be 500, but Knicks are known to disappoint nowadays. Do you think both Steve and Steph will start?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> If Isiah can get them two to pass the ball, they will be at least of this day and age.
> 
> They should make the playoffs next year. I'm going with 47-35 and a 5th playoff seed. We lose in 7 to the Heat in the 2nd round.


I'm sorry to say this but if you think the knicks will BOTH be only three games away from 50 wins AND have only the 5th seed in the east you're on either crack, extacy, heroine or all three. The Knicks won't even be .500 this year but I still hope we can get a 7th or 8th seed in the division. Surprises are possible but they won't win in the high 40s. The team has a potential to shock some people but shock value only goes so far with this team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

35 tops, I'll be shocked if we win more games than that.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*45 wins*

IF.....they play for Zeke. This team is better than last years and when they put it together they beat some damned good teams. They'll run and score....and if they play defense, they'll win some games...... 45 of them. Last years team lost AT LEAST 10 games in which they had either a late lead or a double digit lead in the 3rd. This team is better.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 45 wins*

Will Nate, Lee, and Frye all start?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 45 wins*



da1nonly said:


> Will Nate, Lee, and Frye all start?


marbury/nate/collins
francis/jc/jalen
jeffries/q/balk
frye/lee/taylor/malik
curry/james

ir-jalen/mo/malik

6th man-crawford
7th man-richardson
8th man-lee
9th man-robinson
10th man-james

11th and 12th are balkman and collins i either see them not playing much at all or on the ir.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

32-34 games.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Well.. looking at all the changes, and we hopefully arent done yet, but with this team we will win 37- 43 games.. i analyzed this team and each game and this is what i came up with


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

30-35


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> marbury/nate/collins
> francis/jc/jalen
> jeffries/q/balk
> frye/lee/taylor/malik
> curry/james


Again, IMO it would be a mistake to have those two start together. JC worked his rear off last year and deserves a starting spot more then anyone.



> playoffs idk what theyre record will be and idc i just want them to make the playoffs and they sure have the team to do so. steve francis and stephon marbury is the next pearl and clyde. i hope


Never compare Steph and Francis to pearl and clyde, its very disrespectful for two legends.



> IF.....they play for Zeke. This team is better than last years and when they put it together they beat some damned good teams. They'll run and score....and if they play defense, they'll win some games...... 45 of them. Last years team lost AT LEAST 10 games in which they had either a late lead or a double digit lead in the 3rd. This team is better.


I agree with most of that post, but ill change that 45 to 40 games. I just dont see mid 40s with this team. I can see upper 30's and maybe 40. So ill think positive and go with 40. :clap:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

they'll definitely crack 45 wins.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> they'll definitely crack 45 wins.


I would love that, but dont think its gonna happen.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I think Jamal should defintely start, but he worked his *** off for Larry Brown, and BROWN liked him. Now he's gone so who knows what Isiah is gonna do with him. I think Curry, Frye, and Marbury are def starting.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i like my depth chart and i think thats what zeke is gonna use


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont see them winning more than 32-35 games next season


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

40, barring any injuries and trades.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think 38 wins is what should be expected , it would be 15 more wins than last season and 5 more than 2 seasons ago, better than 2 HOF coaches could manage, it would give zeke back his GM spot and give fans hope for the future...also it would put the knicks in a playoff fight which would be good , and if they made the playoffs and were healthy they would be a dangerous team to face.

i stay optimistic of more though the knicks have 50+ win talent but they never seem to play to expectations or their talent level....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Exactly 39 wins and a chance at the 8th seed


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

So much depends on Isiah and how he can get the guys to respond to him. He's a good coach, but he'll have to be a great one this season to keep his job. 

If I had to make a rough estimate, I'd say around 33-35 wins.


----------

